# SNES EMU now with Classic Controller and 2 Player support



## Rocco Savadgie (Apr 20, 2008)

RobertFC & Lopst now have classic controller support going for two players. Read all about it on here http://www.tehskeen.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7052

The download is on post #28 of that thread.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=UJA0ACYJ


----------



## Prime (Apr 20, 2008)

Post #27 in fact


----------



## Hit (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice!
Now I´m want a Classic Controller


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't have time to find and mess with any source code, but it should be feasible to create a Wiimote+Nunchuk version with a simple control scheme for those of us without the CC.

It'd be something like:
Joystick= SNES Pad
Pad up, left, right, down = X, Y, A, B respectively
Z = L
B = R
+ and - = Start and Select

Anyone know how to do this, or who can tell me to do this? I'm sure it's fairly easy but I don't have any source to fiddle with.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2008)

The SNES ROMs aren't appearing anymore. When I try to load them up I get "f_opendir (/snes9x/roms) failed with 11. Pulsa A o 2 para Continuar." I've changed nothing but the .elf from the one I used before to this one.


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! It was only this morning I was playing around with wiiremote support on this emu! Damn this guy is fast


----------



## nando (Apr 21, 2008)

super fantastic.


----------



## light_kun (Apr 21, 2008)

is this only for PAL?


----------



## Akdul (Apr 21, 2008)

light_kun said:
			
		

> is this only for PAL?



No.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 21, 2008)

I just tried it and it works great. The only problem I got is that it didn't keep the save. Where do they go on the microSD card?


----------



## The Teej (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you do this with the SD Slot/Twilight Hack alone, or do you need that Gecko loader crap?


----------



## nando (Apr 22, 2008)

i got the same error as gaisuto. i too just replaced the elf file... it was working before with the other version.

also what do you press to go back to the snes menu? or you can't with this one?

anyway, it got me very excited for a bit.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 22, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> i got the same error as gaisuto. i too just replaced the elf file... it was working before with the other version.
> 
> also what do you press to go back to the snes menu? or you can't with this one?
> 
> anyway, it got me very excited for a bit.


Well I got the same error, but in English for another version. Moving the roms folder to "/snes9x/roms" and _then_ reloading the emulator seemed to of made them display again. I haven't tried it on this one but I'm sure it'd work.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 22, 2008)

v2 of this emulator was released. Here's the info translated:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A new version of the SNES emulator v.2
> 
> This version includes:
> 
> ...



Put the roms into ROOT:/snes9x/roms. What is Castellano?


----------



## DrQuack02 (Apr 22, 2008)

Got things running well... wouldn't work with the homebrew channel, but works fine with the TP hack...

Only issue is I can't get it to save / load correctly....that part wasn't exactly translated into English...so its a bit hard to know if I'm doing the right thing.

A folder in:

F:/snes9x/saves

Is all you need for it to be able to put a state on the Wii SD right?


----------



## nando (Apr 22, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Put the roms into ROOT:/snes9x/roms. What is Castellano?




castellano is spanish


----------



## NinjaN (Apr 22, 2008)

It seems Lopst has released v2.1 of his port, english is added here (according to his changelog)...


Off to try it now!


EDIT:
Tried it, it is indeed english now. Classic controller works great but one still needs a GC controller to access the menu while playing (C-Left)...

I still have my stupid "PAL Wiis only displays black and white video"-problem but this will eventually be solved.


Only tried it for a couple of minutes, games that started and ran for about one minute (my testing time) are:

Super Mario RPG
Earthbound
Super Mario World
Super Metroid


Had one hangup while after playing in the menu and then trying to start a game, rebooted (hard reset) and everything worked just fine...


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 25, 2008)

Is everyones saves not working?
/snes9X/saves
thats the structure I'm using
any help?


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 25, 2008)

Saves don't work for me either, but save states do. Try that!


----------



## The Triscut (May 5, 2008)

f_opendir (/snes9x/roms) failed ...

I had this error message and no matter what I tried would work, I finally attempted using the 2 GB Kingston Micro SD card, that I used for my nds, with a regular SD adapted instead of the crappy 16 MB card I was trying to used earlier and now it works perfectly.  I'm assuming that when you get that error message is means that you are having SD card problems, so I would try using a larger, or different card.


----------

